# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Graphic Request - Clan Icon

## O'nus

I need a clan icon for a group I am creating for MW2.  It will be blood related in theme.  I need a small icon (I think 10x10) and possibly a banner to use for a future website.  

Tentative name is Blood Runners.  Be creative; suggest a new name but I am most definitely sticking to blood theme.  The best response is what I will use for the group.

Can't wait to see some results from you creative guys!

~

----------


## no-Name

Some names off the top of my head, SoC spawning from your 'blood runners' idea
Blood Gunners
Bloody Bullets
Bloody Footsteps
Blood & Aces
Rage Runners
Blood Royal
Blood Rain
Iron and Blood, Blood and Iron, Wine and Blood, Blood and Wine
Blood Noise
Dry Blood
Tinted With Blood

List of dramatic clan names because I have nothing else to do~

----------


## ClouD

May have some fun with this...

Also, loving that you play MW2 so actively.

Sidenote: I have Prestige, I won't do it further once I hit 70 again.

----------


## O'nus

> May have some fun with this...
> 
> Also, loving that you play MW2 so actively.
> 
> Sidenote: I have Prestige, I won't do it further once I hit 70 again.



Dude!  What do you play on??  

I'm all lonely on the PC

Steam ID: BludShed

~

----------


## ClouD

Aw, I play on Xbox360.  :tongue2: 

~ColdDeadClouD

----------


## Sora

Urrh Durr, I play on the PC.

My Steam ID is GarnoBrothers if you mind to add me.

For your Clan Icon I don't have any idea :3

----------


## MementoMori

I do I do, but it'll takme a bit to make it, give me a lil' bit....

----------


## RAMIBE

SHOTGUN!

I'm using the name Bloody Elite  ::D: 
Sounds cool!

EDIT: 10x10 seems small?
I did 100x100

And if you want a logo just by its self no writing I an do that  :smiley:

----------


## MementoMori

Sorry it took me soooo long, my laptop started sluggin butt.... horrible term lol... but here ya go, it's just one but i'll rework it anyway you'd like if you like 

i can change it to any size you want...

I can add words, blood splatter, glowing green clan name like the MW2 logo style.... mind you it's a pallette for your suggestions

----------


## O'nus

That shoe print is cool but the blood is just not so... evident?  lol

Blood elite is pretty cool too.  The logo is just a bit simplistic (the font, really).

What about integrating a knife?  (As CoD is a big thing on knifing)

~

----------


## MementoMori

> That shoe print is cool but the blood is just not so... evident?  lol
> 
> Blood elite is pretty cool too.  The logo is just a bit simplistic (the font, really).
> 
> What about integrating a knife?  (As CoD is a big thing on knifing)
> 
> ~



yeah, i gotcha, and i love positive criticism! i know i pooped on that pic by adding two different types of static art... ok, round two, that's why it's called concept art

----------


## Carôusoul

> I need a clan icon for a group I am creating for MW2.  It will be blood related in theme.  I need a small icon (I think 10x10) and possibly a banner to use for a future website.  
> 
> Tentative name is Blood Runners.  Be creative; suggest a new name but I am most definitely sticking to blood theme.  The best response is what I will use for the group.
> 
> Can't wait to see some results from you creative guys!
> 
> ~




 Clan?
No dedicated servers?

Ho ho ho.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Xbox360



haha, oh wow

----------


## O'nus

> Clan?
> No dedicated servers?
> 
> Ho ho ho.



It's really not a problem..

Honestly, I did not know about the server situation till _after_ I bought it.  I have no complaints except for the occasional host migration.  If I want to discuss things with my group members, I'll use Steam chat or vent.  *Shrugs*

~

----------


## Carôusoul

> It's really not a problem..
> 
> Honestly, I did not know about the server situation till _after_ I bought it.  I have no complaints except for the occasional host migration.  If I want to discuss things with my group members, I'll use Steam chat or vent.  *Shrugs*
> 
> ~



But how can you organise events or what not or play together significantly

----------


## RAMIBE

I can Still edit mine if you want to make it better  :smiley:  I'll do a banner of some sort
 :smiley:  same size as dream views  :smiley:  maybe less width.

----------


## O'nus

> But how can you organise events or what not or play together significantly



You can still work in parties.. Steam is also good for communicating.

Also.. 

..

I've been using google wave!

(And GB)

~

----------


## RAMIBE

Two quick banners...

MementoMori will probably smother it though with his skill  :tongue2: 

Edit: Uploading to photobucket instead  :smiley: 

Edit Edit: Done
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...k/BEbanner.png
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j2...annerwhite.png

----------


## MementoMori

Here's a few without words... still working on some, let me know what you think
...
...
...

I can add the words where ever you want them... or we can go for a round three ::yddd::

----------


## ♥Mark

The Bloody Blood Blooders

----------


## MementoMori

lol

----------


## O'nus

Damn Memento, that's awesome, I love it.

Now.. a good clan name..

Will be thinking of one..

If you think of one, please go for it!

~

----------


## MementoMori

> Damn Memento, that's awesome, I love it.
> 
> Now.. a good clan name..
> 
> Will be thinking of one..
> 
> If you think of one, please go for it!
> 
> ~



You're welcome, and those are all ORIGINAL WORKS, i created those they're yours if you want them, i have them posted and dated in my online album so i have rights untill you say you want them. I do ALOT of free work so feel free to make requests whenever... what really sux is i was renting-to-own an HP touch smart tx2z but lost my job and had to let it go... now i'm back on my Presario V2000... ughh lol, but come income tax time i'm bbuying that bitch straight out then i'll really be on a role.... sorry rambeling again. What ever name you want take your time and then let me know and i'll slap it on there.

----------


## MementoMori

here in about two or three days i'll have a decent SIG that'll rock some sox and spread some DV cheer

----------


## ClouD

> haha, oh wow



You're such a cruel bastard to me. I could buy it on PC just to spite you.

----------


## MementoMori

lol, hahaha

----------


## dostoevskyblue

hit me up if your clan ever plays world at war,i'm pretty good, my screen names Violentlucidity

----------


## Loaf

Clans...
Would have been so much cooler to have people create dreaming clans and choose which one to join then have an academy.

----------

